# Sunroof problems



## MStewBoy (Jan 12, 2004)

I know this is a known problem and I did a search for it, but after 10 pages of searching I gave up. My sunroof seems to be having a hard time opening and the manual sunshade is kinda hard to push back and it feels like it's coming off the tracks. Anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

MStewBoy said:


> I know this is a known problem and I did a search for it, but after 10 pages of searching I gave up. My sunroof seems to be having a hard time opening and the manual sunshade is kinda hard to push back and it feels like it's coming off the tracks. Anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Call the dealer. I had the same problem with mine and they replaced the the shade and the sunroof motor.

I just hope to God you're still under warranty..it aint cheap.


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

its a common problem, and unfortunately i don't think there's a TSB out for it, they just put back in the same weak parts that are going to break again and again until your warranty is up so they can proceed to charge you for it. I don't have know the prices, but here's the part numbers used when my guiding clips broke:

54-13-7-134-535 Frame
54-13-7-134-541 Frame
54-13-8-246-027 Sliding piece left (two of these were needed)


----------



## MStewBoy (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you both for your responses! VERY much appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

My '99 323 sedan also had problems.

I had one of the clips that guides the shade brake off and go foating off into the sunroof cavity of the roof (talk about an annoying rattle that can't be fixed). After that, not only was my shade hard to move (it kept coming off the track), but it would jam the sunroof itself and keep it from closing.

It took the dealer 2 1/2 days to fix, but that was due to the shipment of defective replacement parts and the SA not being satisfied with the quality of the repair work and making the technician do the job over from scratch! 

Good news from my situation
1) I had a 525 Diesel Touring for a loaner the 1 1/2 days 
2) I got a Mini loaner the other day
3) They gave me a free bottle of wheel cleaner since they had to do the job over (I hope they weren't hinting at something)
4) They deducted 30% for the labor charges due to how long it took
5) The sun roof works GREAT now! :thumbup: 

The bad news
1) I wasn't under warrenty and it was EXPENSIVE :thumbdwn:


----------



## MStewBoy (Jan 12, 2004)

Desertnate said:


> My '99 323 sedan also had problems.
> 
> I had one of the clips that guides the shade brake off and go foating off into the sunroof cavity of the roof (talk about an annoying rattle that can't be fixed). After that, not only was my shade hard to move (it kept coming off the track), but it would jam the sunroof itself and keep it from closing.
> 
> ...


Great! Well, jeff330i supplied the replacement part numbers and I just got a DIY from e46fanatics for it. SO I guess I will give it a shot. If anyone is interested in the DIY, here it is:

1) With a T25 or T30 torx bit, remove the six bolts retaining the sunroof glass. These are located inside, just above the trim for the sunroof/headliner. Use the cupholders to store the bolts.

2) With all 6 screws removed, get a second person to help get the glass out. One person sits in the passenger seat, and with both hands pushes the sunroof out through the top. The second person should carefully take the glass from you. Place the sunroof glass in the back seat, out of the way.

Now its time to do the clips. This would be much simpler with a picture....

3) If your shade doesnt slide properly, chances are one or more of your (4) clips is broken. At this point pull your sunshade all the way forward, in the closed position. More than likely you will be able to pull the sunroof shade out without removing any fasteners. If not, remove the drivers side clips first, each one has 2 tiny screws (T10). After you remove the screws, slide the front clip forward of the sunshade, and remove it. Do the same for the rear drivers side shade, finally removing it. Now pickup the shade on the drivers side, and pull the shade out of the slide on the passenger side.

4) After removal, you need to look for 2 things. First, look at your 4 original slides and take note of what is damaged. If any part is missing, search around to see if you can find the broken piece. This will prevent damage in the future, or from binding.

Secondly, stand on the drivers side of the vehicle, and look on the slide track. You should see a plastic indexing tab that rides on top of the slide. You might have to look on the slide down inside of the cartridge to see it, but you should be able to slide it. Once you have located the index slide, push it as far forward as you can. This piece is VERY important, since it is responsible for pushing and pulling the shade forwards and backwards during sunroof operation.

5) Now with both clips from the drivers side removed, also remove the thin slides from the passenger side. Take note which way they are facing. Go ahead and install the new thin plastic slides.

6) You are now ready to put the shade back in place. Stand on the passenger side of the vehicle. Insert the passenger side of the shade in place first. Make sure both thin sliders are inserted properly into the track. After that is done, lay the drivers side down. You are now ready to install the fastened clips on the drivers side. Install the front side first. Carefully work the new clip between the shade and the slide, and wedge it to its proper seat. It might take a little finessing, but be gentle. Install both screws, but do not overtighten. They should be "snug". Now do the same for the rear, but insert the new clip from the rear side of the sunshade. Before screwing in the rear shade, read this: NOTE - this is where step 4 comes back in to play. With both new sunshade clips in place, the indexing slider must be just ahead of the rear sunshade slide. If you have done this, screw the rear shade slide in place. You may now test the operation of the sunshade manually. Make sure to slide it all the way forward and all the way back, checking to make sure there is no blockage.

7) Time for the glass. Grab your extra set of hands. The glass installation goes exactly opposite of the removal, only with an adjustment. Get the second person to hand you the glass through the top. Open both hands, palms up, and carefully set the glass in place. Look at both sides, when the glass is sitting in its proper place, it should look the same on both sides. If you need to move the glass over to align it, you should be able to visually tell. Insert all 6 screws, but do not tighten any.

8) With the other person still around, sit in the passenger seat. You now need to align the sunroof glass. The second person needs to eyeball the level of the glass and hold it in place, while the other person tightens the screws down, one corner at a time. Start with either front corner. One person pushes up on the glass..........you want the front side to be as near to even with the roof as possible. Tighten down the side that was just adjusted. Move on to the other front corner. Do the same, leveling the glass until even with the roof, and tighten the screw. Not on to the back. You want the back to sit slightly higher than the front. Lets call it 2mm. Push one corner up, taking note of the height. Tighten the screw. Do the same for the other back corner, taking note of the height. Both persons should stand back and observe the sunroof for proper height alignment, and to make sure it is even.


----------

